# Southeast Iowa



## ambernichole1212 (Apr 18, 2014)

I wanted to let you know to anyone! I went out and looked for some mushrooms nothing is up right now, timber is still pretty dead around here sadly, I live in Burlington, Iowa. So, I live in Southeastern Iowa. Please let me know if anyone is from my area. Thanks!


----------



## rinzler (Apr 14, 2014)

Yes the timber is still not ready to produce yet. And I think all this week until next Tuesday is going to be unproductive. Not much rain or warmth is expected.


----------



## nisnimnin (May 6, 2013)

Muscatine area here. The catnip isn't even up yet and I couldn't smell any morels like I usually do, either. I'm scared this season anyway, because there's some young guy that goes through my area now, putting mushrooms in his jeans or a plastic bag, digging up mycelium, and showing people the spot. Arrgh. I spent extra time last year running around with my mesh bag of shrooms trying to counter the damage he's done, and yes...I've told him in a friendly way already about mushroom etiquette. The old man will be sad if I can't go out and bring any in this year.


----------



## trapper1269 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hey Amber, im from SE Iowa (Keokuk) but have also lived in Burlington so im familiar with the area. I now live down in NE Missouri (LaGrange) and went out yesterday with no luck. Hopefully we will get some rain in the next week or so and they will start popping. Let us know on here when you start finding them up your way.


----------



## ambernichole1212 (Apr 18, 2014)

We got the rain we needed! I am out to look on Saturday, and hoping I Can find some!


----------



## jklaas222 (May 26, 2013)

hi, everyone. I'm in cent. iowa and going out this weekend to Rock Creek. Should be good there and they are just getting them in Des Moines area. Little greys coming up. Good luck


----------



## trapper1269 (Apr 23, 2014)

Good luck Amber, we are going out tomorrow as well. Hope everyone fills their sacks!


----------



## ambernichole1212 (Apr 18, 2014)

We didn't find anything, we spent a good hour, and a half the May flowers are not big enough yet, and the lilacs are now getting their seeds, they are saying a week to a half before we start seeing anything!


----------



## digsalot (Apr 26, 2014)

The grays have popped in Lee County. I found some small ones today. A few of them looked like they had been out for a couple days and were starting to get multi-colored.Gray_Morels4.26.14.JPGGray_Morels2.4.26.12.JPG


----------



## digsalot (Apr 26, 2014)

http://s1067.photobucket.com/user/digsalot/media/Gray_Morels42614_zps761ae4bd.jpg.html?filters[user]=140047897&amp;filters[recent]=1&amp;sort=1&amp;o=1
http://s1067.photobucket.com/user/digsalot/media/Gray_Morels242612_zps3b731336.jpg.html?filters[user]=140047897&amp;filters[recent]=1&amp;sort=1&amp;o=0


----------



## ambernichole1212 (Apr 18, 2014)

This rain will sure help the mushrooms I'm hoping! I will definitely be out this weekend looking!


----------



## mkinterp (Apr 28, 2014)

hey nisnimnin, we recently moved to muscatine. where can you go mushroom hunting around here? we usually go up to my husband's folks in northeast iowa, but I would like to be able to take the kids around here somewhere. got any hints? suggestions?


----------



## cabbie_02 (Apr 29, 2014)

Found a few small grays in Bonaparte area yesterday


----------



## adansmith13 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi Im Adan! I go to Augustana College but I live in Southern Central Illinois and am quite used to being home for mushroom season! I was wondering if there are any state parks or other areas near me that i could go hunt for morels!? I was wondering about Wildcat Den State Park in Muscatine?


----------



## nisnimnin (May 6, 2013)

Hey, mkinterp, I go to the same place every year, behind where I live. That's my special spot though, lol.I've also found mushrooms in the sandy soil at the gravel pits (now Deep Lakes State Park), which isn't too far from me. They also have wild scallions growing there, and someone else told me they've found garlic. The mushrooms seem to like the baby birches down here.I've had very good luck with my spot, so I don't go anywhere else too much. I know that a lot of folks like to go to Loud Thunder Park across the river in Illinois,and they say they find a lot, but I've personally always had rotten luck there.
Good luck!


----------



## ambernichole1212 (Apr 18, 2014)

I found some today, not many but they are starting to come up. I am from Burlington, Iowa!
http://gyazo.com/1621a7bfe844c5e26a0011a64284287a


----------



## nisnimnin (May 6, 2013)

Muscatine area, 42 grays. Give them a few days, and they'll be going strong!


----------



## the_shroom_hunter (May 5, 2014)

I am going down to marengo around 430 to take a look for some. Last year I got about 100 hopefully this year will be a bigger yield! :mrgreen:


----------



## ambernichole1212 (Apr 18, 2014)

I went out and found 8.. Not a good season here in Iowa it looks like where i am located.:/


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Man, it was hot out there today! I suffered for 2 hours and found 106, mostly mid-sized yellows, and mostly on east-facing, 45 degree slopes in moderately filtered light, minimal ground cover--twigs and elm leaf liter. All under elms, 1 to 2 feet in diameter.

Ever notice how the perfect dead elms have a slightly "fluffy" and mottled bark appearance? Every tree I've found like that this year has had at least 25. 

Wind and lack of rain is just starting to take a toll. A few were half-dried. But others were fresh. I hope it rains here tomorrow. Washington County. 

Good luck!


----------

